# So i got my jacket...



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

i got the ride c5.

http://www.proboardshop.com/dynamic/ride-englewood-grywndpn-08-prod.jpg

i can't decide what i want for pants now! i was thinking maybe burton cargo?

http://www.planet-sports.de/images/products/large/l_burton_cargo_pant_2008_dublin.jpg


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Whatever floats your boat. The jacket is a pretty neutral color so your could just about put any color of pants with it.


----------

